# **BETCONNECT** - new social betting exchange



## id23 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I am from betconnect which is a new social betting exchange. We provide a platform where previously restricted Professional gamblers can get their bets on via the public. It is free for normal users (punters) to get this information and we have lots of Football and Horse Racing tips (amongst other sports) on the site. With Cheltenham starting next week why not try us out?

If you have any questions feel free to ask!
Thank you


----------

